
Tips for More Effective Code Reviews - zajkowskimarcin
https://wearecogworks.com/blog/7-tips-for-more-effective-code-reviews
======
zajkowskimarcin
Happy to see someone else's tips and practises to make the CRs more and more
effective too! Please join the discussion.

